# freebsd-doc not available



## nedry (Jan 14, 2017)

hi i am trying to download and compile and install freebsd-doc-49749.tar.gz  but i keep getting connection reset by peer or attempting to fetch, an getting no further.
nedry


----------



## nedry (Jan 14, 2017)

looks like its available now.


----------

